
Ask HN: Best Resources for Learning UX/Product Design? - algodaily
As a developer who used to work a lot on SPAs, I always considered myself pretty good at UI&#x2F;UX (considering &quot;the fold&quot;, minimizing clicks, etc.)<p>However, recently, I&#x27;ve come to realize that I actually don&#x27;t know a whole lot about the theory or best practices, particularly when compared to the creators of the pieces on dribbble.com or behance.<p>Are there any books, blogs, or articles that people would recommend in this area?
======
thedevindevops
Well I can't claim they're the best but there are these 3:

[https://uxplanet.org/](https://uxplanet.org/)

[https://www.uxbooth.com/](https://www.uxbooth.com/)

[https://www.uxmatters.com/](https://www.uxmatters.com/)

